# Is there a good iPhone / iPad DAW transport control app for Cubase?



## synapse21 (Oct 21, 2012)

When recording yourself, can anyone recommend an app for controlling the basic transport functions in Cubase / Nuendo?

- Rodney


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's the thing: It's not 64Bit...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> When recording yourself, can anyone recommend an app for controlling the basic transport functions in Cubase / Nuendo?
> 
> - Rodney



I use a wireless logitech keyboard. Sure, it is not so small as an iPad is, but much better.... .


----------



## rgames (Oct 21, 2012)

It's not an app but the Frontier Design Tranzport is about the most useful device in my studio. I'd bet it's more functional than an app - especially the wheel.

It's very compact and has been around for years so it's well-integrated into Cubase.

rgames


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 21, 2012)

That Steinberg SKI remote software that syncs up with their iPhone app must only work with Cubase.

Ridiculous that it doesn't work with Nuendo as well. :-\

- Rodney


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoke too soon - I needed to install iTunes to get Apple's Bonjour service installed, then it showed up in the Device Setup.

After connecting, the app worked great - almost instantaneous transport controls.

Although - didn't find a way to remotely set a channel to record-enable.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 22, 2012)

rgames @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> It's not an app but the Frontier Design Tranzport is about the most useful device in my studio. I'd bet it's more functional than an app - especially the wheel.
> 
> It's very compact and has been around for years so it's well-integrated into Cubase.
> 
> rgames



The Tranzport doesn't work with Cubase 6, at least on Mac. The company's out of business, so I doubt there will be any support.

I should know, I bought one! Anyone want a used Tranzport? Works great with C5


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 22, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> Spoke too soon - I needed to install iTunes to get Apple's Bonjour service installed, then it showed up in the Device Setup.
> 
> After connecting, the app worked great - almost instantaneous transport controls.
> 
> Although - didn't find a way to remotely set a channel to record-enable.



You can't- which makes it useless for remote recording.


----------

